# Recommendations (or warnings) for PC drive-bay mounted memory card reader



## PhilBurton (Mar 11, 2018)

For PC users.

I'm looking for an internal memory card reader (CF, SD, etc) that can be mounted in a standard drive bay.  Interested in recommendations for or warnings against.  At "reasonable" cost.  Needs to support Win 10 64.

Phil Burton


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 11, 2018)

On my windows machines I used them made for typical 3½" drive bays. They are OK and typically costed me 35$ CAN. Some come with different face plate colors you can switch. They have a USB connector. For my Mac pro, I first used one as an external drive but soon got my 30" Dell wide gamut monitor having integrated CF and SD card slots. Lastly, my wife gave me a 3$ china made reader the size of a somewhat bigger USB key and surprisingly, it is twice as fast as the Dell monitor's! So, it is in my camera bag as it can be plugged into almost any computer around. It may be an interesting choice... It sits on top of the drive unit in the photo below.


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 11, 2018)

Dennis,

Which brands or models?  Or do you remember the website from which you purchased this card reader?

By any chance was the Dell external reader USB 3?  It appears that the drive in your photo is USB 2 only.

Phil


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 12, 2018)

It was USB 2. Looking at BestBuy, I found many USB 3 options. I really like the thumb sized ones for their portability. Still around 35$ CAN for the 3½" model.


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 13, 2018)

Denis Pagé said:


> It was USB 2. Looking at BestBuy, I found many USB 3 options. I really like the thumb sized ones for their portability. Still around 35$ CAN for the 3½" model.


Denis,

I'm looking for a USB 3-based reader that I can mount in my desktop case.  Too many wires already on my desk, snaking over to my desktop tower.  Too much clutter on my desk.

Phil


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 13, 2018)

The ones you are interested in were listed under the link I sent you. This one USB3 or this one USB2 but with 4 USB 3 ports.


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 14, 2018)

Denis Pagé said:


> The ones you are interested in were listed under the link I sent you. This one USB3 or this one USB2 but with 4 USB 3 ports.


Denis,
Thank you, but I am in the US, and I can't locate the equivalent product on a US website, because there is no brand identification.  For some of the units sold in Canada, I checked and that brand is simply not sold in the US.

Phil Burton


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 14, 2018)

Phil, Best Buy is a store originally from the US. You can also look at NewEgg... If you are near a town and know any computer shop where they have tailored made machines, they can easily recommend AND find one for you.


----------

